
Ask HN: Any current Thiel Fellows here? - gavribirnbaum
I am in the application process this year and just had 2 calls. Would love to hear what was your experience like so far and what advice could you give  to an ambitious applicant.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts or talk. You can also write me at gabriel (at) barbra.io :)
======
k00b
Wow, I'm jealous. Good luck!

You're in pretty rarefied air. There's only 20-25 a year and they've been
doing it for ~10 years. So maybe there are 250 Thiel Fellows total. [1]

There's a list of notables on [1] that you might be able to reach out to, or
maybe you could contact someone doing admin at the Fellowship to connect you.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiel_Fellowship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiel_Fellowship)

